# Rec-Tec pellet smoker



## Haute Pursuit

Just ordered a new Rec-Tec 680 on-line. I finally got tired of fighting the hinges/welds on my trailer mounted stick burner. It has been an excellent smoker but tired of the maintenance and having to move it around all the time. I'm eventually going to build a west Texas style pit like WR Ranch has but I'm not ready at my new place for that just yet... need to build a slab and some kind of covered pavillion first.

Any Rec-Tec guys on here? I was impressed that after I ordered it, I received a phone call from them explaining exactly how the delivery would be made and a 24hr number to call if there were any problems. Seems like a first class outfit and the 6 year warranty is one of the reasons I chose them over Green Mountain, Yoder and Traeger. Post up if you have one.


----------



## Tuff

Don't have a Rec Tec - I have a Camp Chef. Love it so far. I have only cooked whole chickens and ribs to date. The ease and convenience is fantastic. The time saved in comparison to my offset stick burner fire starting/tending allows for better or more thorough food preparation. Tomorrow I am going to do a brisket for the first time with pellets.

I have been using B&B pellets mostly. Only $11.99 at HEB. Check out AmazingRibs.com and Pelletheads.com.

Congratulations! Good Luck! and Happy Smokin!


----------



## Seahunt12

I have the 680...best cooker I've ever owned and probably the last one too! Awesome eats come off of it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Seahunt12 said:


> I have the 680...best cooker I've ever owned and probably the last one too! Awesome eats come off of it.


That is good to hear. Have you ever had a problem with the pellets getting damp from the humidity? The 40# hopper had me wondering about that...


----------



## RAYSOR

I have a Mak pellet grill, you will be happy with this method of cooking. If you need great pellets at a really fair price Aztec Rental on west 34th is a Mak dealer but sells the 40lb bags of the perfect mix brand pellets. They ate a bgreat pellet to use without needing to switch them out. Good luck and enjoy!!


----------



## saltwaterfisherman

I bought a Rec Tec a month ago and it is the best grill I have ever owned. It is so easy to use.


----------



## Seahunt12

Never had a problem with damp pellets. I only fill the hopper full for long cooks like brisket and shoulders.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Haute Pursuit said:


> That is good to hear. Have you ever had a problem with the pellets getting damp from the humidity? The 40# hopper had me wondering about that...


 Blake, I don't have a Rec Tec, but I have experienced high humidity affecting apple wood pellets. In mild cases they swell a little, and still no problem. As moisture content continues to go up they can get to about double the original size, and at that point they will start to crumble. Mold or mildew can also become a problem at this point.

Bottom line.... Monitoring the size changes of the pellets will let you know if you are headed towards trouble. Maybe consider just keeping the hopper partially full the 1st summer and keep the balance of the pellets in a AC controlled room. If you never see much swelling, you are good to go.

Hey... check out the 20# bags of apple wood pellets on "amazon.com." They are wonderful for smoking fish and excellent for pork and chicken as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Thanks Dick! I'm probably going to wheel it into a shed when not in use. Good idea about storing the pellets. I have a room off my garage that should keep the pellets dry enough I think. I plan to build a "cook shack" behind my pool, but not sure if I will get to that this summer yet. It should be here early next week, can't wait to get it.


----------



## CaptJack

Costco sells the 33# bag of Traeger's blend pellets for $20 = .60Â¢#

http://www.costco.com/Traeger-Gourmet-Blend-33-lbs.-Wood-Pellets.product.100238807.html

and Academy sells the B&B 20# bags for $12 = .60Â¢#

I have a CampChef


----------



## fattrout

i have a mak grill and it is the best purchase i have made in the last 3 years. i use the b&b brand mesquite for most of my cooks


----------



## CaptJack

if any of you are looking for a great deal on a pellet cooker
the no chimney version is the one I bought. $320 delivered to the door

http://tools.woot.com/offers/camp-c...erm=0_c5ca76da11-2bee82b55d-319440141#tracked


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Got her put together and doing the initial high temp burn. Going to throw an 11lb brisket on there tonight around 9 or 10pm and hopefully it will be up to temp by tomorrow afternoon. I might pull and wrap it at 160deg or I might just let it cook to 200 and see how it does without the crutch. Here is a pic...


----------



## Rack Ranch

Love mine, I cook until 155 internal then wrap until 195. Takes about an hour a pound if memory serves. I like pecan pellets.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Thanks Walker. I have some pecan pellets I bought,... but RecTec sent me a 40# bag of there mixed pellets along with the pit. I'm burning those tonight to try. Just a test run with a $1.49/lb HEB sale brisket. If I screw it up my dogs will be real pleased...LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Nothing but praise for the new smoker. I opened it up once to put in the brisket last night, again to wrap it this morning at 10 an and one last time to take it out this afternoon. Didn't get any pictures because it was leaving the chopblock as fast as I could slice it. Easiest brisket I have ever cooked. The wireless meat probe takes all the guessing out of the equation.


----------



## CaptJack




----------



## Dick Hanks

Way ta go Blake. Sounds like you made a great investment!


----------



## Gottagofishin

Very nice. I know some people call it cheating, but set it and forget is the way to go. The only thing that matters is taste and texture. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hog_down

I wouldn't call it cheating either, you just have to set it and forget it, not babysit a fire all day long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Congratulations on your new smoker. I'm torn between the RecTec and the Blaz'n grill, reviews on both are excellent. My wife said I had to sell my Pitts 'n Spitts offset before I buy, so that's next on the list!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

bowmansdad said:


> Congratulations on your new smoker. I'm torn between the RecTec and the Blaz'n grill, reviews on both are excellent. My wife said I had to sell my Pitts 'n Spitts offset before I buy, so that's next on the list!


I got rid of my big offset today... LOL


----------



## bowmansdad

Haute Pursuit said:


> I got rid of my big offset today... LOL


I'm fixing to take pictures of mine and put it up for sale.


----------



## waterwolf

rec-tec mini has arrived. The 80 lbs that they sent will be here Tuesday so I guess I will be using B&B till then.


----------



## Rodmaster66

I have had my Rec Tec 680 for about a month, had a problem with the shipping company out of Houston giving me the run around, going to show up on a Friday, never made it, then Tuesday by noon, no show, then the next day by noon, I said forget it, I hooked up my trailer and picked it up myself, then called Rec Tec just so they knew about the shipper they were using and they refunded my shipping cost back to me without me even asking for it, great customer service. This has changed my smoking game, my briskets and butts are coming out excellent, and it's so nice to put a brisket or butt on before bed and let it go.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Rodmaster66 said:


> I have had my Rec Tec 680 for about a month, had a problem with the shipping company out of Houston giving me the run around, going to show up on a Friday, never made it, then Tuesday by noon, no show, then the next day by noon, I said forget it, I hooked up my trailer and picked it up myself, then called Rec Tec just so they knew about the shipper they were using and they refunded my shipping cost back to me without me even asking for it, great customer service. This has changed my smoking game, my briskets and butts are coming out excellent, and it's so nice to put a brisket or butt on before bed and let it go.


Same results here. I wonder if you got a different shipping company than I did? The guy who delivered mine was awesome. I've done 4 briskets and about a dozen racks of ribs so far. All were amazing. Pork butt and shoulder is next on my list.


----------



## waterwolf

Rec tec mini is going strong...2 whole chickens came out great..ribs also..did chicken wings and drums and they came out perfect..like the hickory pellet the best so far.


----------



## El Cazador

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just ordered a new Rec-Tec 680 on-line...


After about a month of research, I ordered my 680 yesterday and I can't wait. Like you, I received a call the same afternoon I ordered it to explain the s/h method. Judging from all of the positive comments, I know I've made the right choice.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

El Cazador said:


> After about a month of research, I ordered my 680 yesterday and I can't wait. Like you, I received a call the same afternoon I ordered it to explain the s/h method. Judging from all of the positive comments, I know I've made the right choice.


I've got 2 prime briskets in my fridge waiting to go on mine late tomorrow night. When I wake up, they will be ready to wrap and be done by 9 or 10am Saturday morning. You are going to enjoy it.

One big difference I have found is that this smoker will have a brisket finished in much less time. I think it must be the constant hold of temperature. All I know is it has cut the time to cook a brisket from an hour and 15-30 mins per/lb on the big stick burner to +/- 1 hour/lb at the same target temp. It has cut down on my beer drinking though... LOL


----------



## captMike

Received my wife a 680 about 1 week ago, and we love it. Added cold smoke box, haven't made jerky in it yet, but does great keeping food warm. The best people you a can ask for to deal with and for help.


----------



## WESTTU1

Got mine this past week and we had Ribs and Chicken over the weekend, best BBQ chicken I have cooked and best I have eaten in a long time


----------



## jreynolds

I just ordered the mini rec tec to compliment my stick burner. Kinda curious about the pellet world so I'm testing the waters.


----------



## Court

jreynolds said:


> I just ordered the mini rec tec to compliment my stick burner. Kinda curious about the pellet world so I'm testing the waters.


Be thinking about what your stick burner is worth because you will be selling it.


----------



## BretE

Ok, what's the drawback on these pellet cookers. Just about sounds too good to be true....

I'm thinking bout it.....


----------



## Flat's Hunter

The price. But then again they are worth every penny. So no draw back found 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Court

I've had mine for 4-5 yrs. & have not found any negatives yet.


----------



## goldwingtiny

I too am getting very interested in the pellet world but my concern is about the lack of smoke. I understand that some like less smoke flavor in their meat but how do pellet smokers do with vegetables? Being that most vegetables will only be on for a short period of time, will there be enough smoke flavor to cover the effort? 
O.P. not trying to hijack your thread but I am curious.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy

goldwingtiny, I was worried about the same thing but I don't think it is really an issue. I'm not trying to hijack either, I don't have a Rec-Tec but the one I have puts out some good smoke and a hellofa flavor.


----------



## goldwingtiny

Thank you


----------



## Haute Pursuit

From using my RecTec for a couple of months now, I haven't noticed any lack of smoke flavor. It's not quite as pungent as a stick burner, but the flavor is outstanding. I've had a couple of parties at the house since I got it and pretty much everyone has said it was the best brisket and ribs they have ever had... for what that is worth. 

I think the lack of a heavy smoke ring on briskets is what some complain about. My unit has a fan that keeps the temp the same thruout the cooking chamber. The fan does blow some of the smoke out. There is also a "Heavy Smoke" setting that allows the fan to run intermittently. Everything I have cooked so far has been so good that I haven't even tried that setting yet. I do plan to try it the next brisket I cook though.


----------



## Flat's Hunter

From my standpoint you get a great grilled smoked flavor. Not a over smoked flavor. To me there is a difference in smoke vs flavor from smoke if that makes any sense 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jmack

Well pulled the trigger on my RecTec yesterday and received a call this morning from one of the co-owners to see if I had any question and to inform me that my grill would be shipping out today. Cant wait to get it seasoned and try it out!


----------



## Right_Hook

Haute Pursuit said:


> I've had a couple of parties at the house since I got it and pretty much everyone has said it was the best brisket and ribs they have ever had... for what that is worth.


 Homeless people will say anything if you give them food...


----------



## Flat's Hunter

.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Right_Hook said:


> Homeless people will say anything if you give them food...


Shoot! I totally forgot to throw out invites as I was passing your corner! :rotfl:


----------



## Tickin12

How well does the Rec Tec hold a steady temp? Ive been cooking on a GMG Daniel Boone for a year and temps on it are all over the place. I'm totally sold on pellets and now need to upgrade to a better quality cooker.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tickin12 said:


> How well does the Rec Tec hold a steady temp? Ive been cooking on a GMG Daniel Boone for a year and temps on it are all over the place. I'm totally sold on pellets and now need to upgrade to a better quality cooker.


Really well and gets back to temp quickly after opening lid. Here are some pork picnics I put on at 10pm last night in mine. I opened the lid to check them for the first tine about an hour ago. They have about 20 deg to go to hit 198 deg and Inpull them.


----------



## Dick Hanks

Haute Pursuit said:


> Really well and gets back to temp quickly after opening lid. Here are some pork picnics I put on at 10pm last night in mine. I opened the lid to check them for the first tine about an hour ago. They have about 20 deg to go to hit 198 deg and Inpull them.


Man, Ya gotta love that "Set it and forget" feature.

I've always enjoyed drinking beer and watching the smoker, but those pork shoulders and picnics are killin me. I just can't drink beer for 14 straight hours anymore.sad3sm

Blake, Those picnics look great!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Dick Hanks said:


> Man, Ya gotta love that "Set it and forget" feature.
> 
> I've always enjoyed drinking beer and watching the smoker, but those pork shoulders and picnics are killin me. I just can't drink beer for 14 straight hours anymore.sad3sm
> 
> Blake, Those picnics look great!


We just finished pulling all of it about an hour ago Dick. Moist and delicious. Going to make some smoked pork enchiladas verde here in a bit.


----------



## Right_Hook

Haute Pursuit said:


> Really well and gets back to temp quickly after opening lid. Here are some pork picnics I put on at 10pm last night in mine. I opened the lid to check them for the first tine about an hour ago. They have about 20 deg to go to hit 198 deg and Inpull them.


Please stop posting pics of that smoker. I am running out of reasons to not buy one.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Right_Hook said:


> Please stop posting pics of that smoker. I am running out of reasons to not buy one.


Gitcha-some B-Reaux! lol


----------



## jmack

Right_Hook said:


> Please stop posting pics of that smoker. I am running out of reasons to not buy one.


I've had mine for about three weeks and absolutely love it! I've cooked ribs, butts, chicken, pork chops, bacon, backstrap wraps you name it and everything has come out great! It is extremely easy to use so much so even my wife like to use it. I've come home from work several time the last couple weeks and she'll have something on it just smoking away!


----------



## Lagunaroy

Dick Hanks said:


> Man, Ya gotta love that "Set it and forget" feature.
> 
> I've always enjoyed drinking beer and watching the smoker, but those pork shoulders and picnics are killin me. I just can't drink beer for 14 straight hours anymore.sad3sm
> 
> Blake, Those picnics look great!


Well that settles it, looks like I will hit the purchase button. It will cut down on carrying and buying beer.

Thanks I needed a good reason.


----------

